# Anything in K10U that can do ethereal/ambiant pads?



## Mike Fox (Oct 26, 2018)

I have K10U and I am looking for a pads that excel at the ethereal "massage/spa" types of music. Does it have anything that can do those types of sounds out of the box, or do I need to buy Omnisphere or something similar? Recommendations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## R. Soul (Oct 26, 2018)

Absynth should do the trick.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 26, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Absynth should do the trick.


Really? I went through and couldn't find anything. Any patches in particular?


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 26, 2018)

Try Absynth 5>Soundscapes>Peaceful, or Heavenly


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 26, 2018)

Or a lot of the Synth Pads can do the trick, I think.


----------



## String-for-sale (Oct 26, 2018)

You can also check Evolve Mutations for some pads too.


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm looking for something like the "Fade to Green" patch in Omnisphere. most of the patches in Absynth are a bit over the top.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 26, 2018)

Hope I'm not waaay off base, but did you see this ??

https://audiobundledeals.com/deals/omnisphere-expansion-bundle/

Noticed Binary Worlds, Majestica, The Unwritten, Etherium ….. all at large discounts.
Maybe even Cloud Atlas ?


----------



## Mike Fox (Oct 26, 2018)

I was actually able to find something in the Kontakt Factory Library. Thanks everyone!


----------

